# Trying another Rubberlip



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

The first Rubberlip (Bulldog) pleco died after 2 weeks. He never got around to cleaning or moving around mucn. He was a striped. This weekend I got a Spotted Rubberlip & he's cleaned about 1/2 the tank already. How often should I supplement him w/ zuccinni & algae wafers?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

There sould be feeding instructions on the pack, but how did the other plec die?
If it was due to poor water conditions then I hope that you have corrected it, e.g nitrite, nitrate etc, but if you know there is nothing wrong with your water, then if you bring a sample of tank water to your lfs and the water is fine, then you are entiltled to another HEALTHY pleco.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Cichlid Man, I did take water to lfs & they said it was fine. The first pleco was pale in comparison to the new one, when the first one was on the glass his belly was very sunken in & for a week & 1/2 he didn't move much & never cleaned at all. The last few days I had seen him move around some at nite but didn't seem to eat & it was suggested he waited too long to start eating & cleaning. I gave zuccinni & algae wafers but he didn't seem interested. The new one has a round little belly & has cleaned some of the glass & marbles & although I haven't seen him on the zuccinni in the mornings he is close to it. His color is brighter & he is more alert so I think the first one was not healthy to begin with. I do 30% w/c & vac.every week & usually give a gallon of fresh water mid week. My main question was how often to give fresh veggies. I take what ever is left out oafter 24 hours so it doesn't foul the water. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I remember you kept it with a loach. Loaches are much more aggressive than plecos, and depending on size, could've killed the bottom-dwelling competitor. Watch for signs of aggression.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Zenyfish, you are right about it being with a loach, who is territorial if another gets near his log. This 2nd guy is larger also. I have seen the pleco just outside of the log opening with the loach watching him but have not seen him go after it - doesn't mean he hasn't though. I did read some loaches may be agressive but incapable of causing injury. What are your feelings on that? I was out of town for 2 days when the other one died. I did not see any injuries on him, the only thing was 2 darker spots (discolored) below each eye. They were the same on each side & I figured it was due to his dying & not being taken out right away since I was gone. Any advice you can give m is well appreciated.


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Even if there were no physical damage, a fish can die from stress alone, especially if it's already stressed from being in a new environment. 

Loaches are nocturnal, so you may not see their aggression during the day. Loaches have spines under their eyes they can slash with. Not to say that the loach is the guilty party. But I would not keep a small pleco with a larger loach.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Zenyfish - I will keep a close eye on them. Maybe stake out a spot & watch tonight to see if there is any problems. This new one is about an inch smaller than the loach. this morning he was working on the back side of the tank. If it seems there is a problem I can move him to another tank with Platys only. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Both loaches and plecs are nocturnal, what kind of loach is it? Some loaches like clowns are active by day.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

He's a Burmese Border Loach - Schistura Mahnerti I think.- about 2 1/2" which is full grown from what I've read. I've had him almost 2 years. They apparently are not social w/ their own kind. He spends most of his time in his log & loves his shrimp pellets & sinking wafers. He does come out & roam around a little in the evening when the lights are on but is quick to zip back into his log.


----------

